# VIS mics



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 19, 2014)

I just got a set of VIS metric mics, 0-75mm, delivered from KBC. A WTF moment, they were seized. But I had bought a 0-6" set from a pawn shop a couple of months earlier, so I had an idea on  how they adjusted. This  afternoon, all 9 got taken apart, cleaned, oiled and calibrated. They have a different "ratchet" system, a  coil spring. I'm pleased with my purchases. Certainly the $500 0-6 for $120.


----------



## darkzero (Nov 19, 2014)

VIS is a Polish company, much of their tools are (were?) Known to be of fairly decent quality.

Coil system? You sure they are not friction thimbles instead of ratchets? Friction thimbles usually use the "coil system", never seen ratchet thimbles using that.


----------



## Downwindtracker2 (Nov 19, 2014)

Friction thimble is certainly a better way of describing it. I'm  just used to Mitutoyo, company supplied . They all 0 now on the standards using the friction thimble part. tenths and .01mm. Some in both sets you could adjust without removing the thimble, they had a cap, others you had to remove the thimble to adjust. With those, there was some trial and error. Some springs were a little more reluctant than others to get back in. My 75-100 is a Bestool Kanon.


----------

